# Don’t forget your safety glasses



## reggi (Oct 12, 2020)

I was levering like a sumbich on a 6” x 4’ piece of hardwood. Thing was glued down so when the glue failed it went off like a gun. Sent my ass reeling.

Likely would’ve blinded me if I was not wearing glasses.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

"Always expect the unexpected."

I wanna see what it looks like in a day or two. Along with the explanations you come up with to tell folks how you got beat up.


----------



## reggi (Oct 12, 2020)

It’s only been an hour or so and I’m starting to look like a penny dreadful.


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

So you're covering your ass but what really happened it was another man's girl you were hitting on.


----------



## reggi (Oct 12, 2020)

avenge said:


> So you're covering your ass but what really happened it was another man's girl you were hitting on.


Ah shucks. Well I don’t even know how he got into the bar with a 2x4.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Glad to hear you didn't loose an eyeball. 

Thanks for reminding the rest of us to keep covered.


----------



## wallmaxx (Jun 18, 2007)

__





Black eye club at DuckDuckGo


DuckDuckGo. Privacy, Simplified.




duckduckgo.com


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Glad you're ok. 

My dad is an eye doctor, and the office was ground level of our house. As a kid it was normal to have random workers show up with various emergencies. I was always getting "reminded" to protect my eyes and not do something stupid in that regard to others. Ah, the memories. Yikes.


----------



## reggi (Oct 12, 2020)

14 hours later. Thank goodness for the hardwood flooring shaped stamp under the eye. Otherwise it would look like I got beatup.

I guess it still looks like I got beatup.

Not sure if I should play it down or play it up. PM for the builder I’m working for will probably visit me today. “Dude what happened to your face?”

“What do you mean? Oh, that? Just an errant sledgehammer. No big deal.”


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Play it up with a b.s. story. You had to run some thieves off the job, five total, but only three of them put up a fight....


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

"You should see the other guy. That's all I'm saying"


----------



## Mesilla Valley (Jun 10, 2020)

Wife got a shiner tripping over the dog, should of seen all the dirty looks I got at church. LOL


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

You could always say you got hit in the eye with a large penis.

It would make for interesting jobsite chatter.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kingcarpenter1 (May 5, 2020)

A few smacks about the head never hurt anybody

Mike


----------



## reggi (Oct 12, 2020)

VinylHanger said:


> You could always say you got hit in the eye with a large penis.
> 
> It would make for interesting jobsite chatter.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


“Think this is bad? You should see the other guy’s penis.”


----------



## reggi (Oct 12, 2020)

VinylHanger said:


> You could always say you got hit in the eye with a large penis.
> 
> It would make for interesting jobsite chatter.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


And what? Explain what really happened? Hell no.


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

Kingcarpenter1 said:


> A few smacks about the head never hurt anybody
> 
> Mike



...and killed many.


----------

